# arizona, new mexico and texas trip.



## codykrr (Feb 26, 2010)

So BrianS, his wife and daughter and my family are going to be taking a very log road trip through the above states on our way to the ATS conference in july.

im wanting to know of some good site seeing locals on the trip. 

so far i think we have agreed on the grand canyon in arizona, and definatly the cliff dwellings in new mexico?

of course im sure Brian and I will have our eyes open for critters along the way but we want to make a decent vacation out of it.

we will have 10 days total(try and work in some more hopefully) 

so i am wodering are there any must see place that may be on the course?

sothing us "Missourians" dont see everyday.  also not asking for specific locals but maybe some decent areas to find snakes, scorpions, pedes and tarantulas would be hepful(no we wont rob anything)

thanks in advance

Cody Kerr


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 2, 2010)

What part of Texas will you be driving through?


----------



## codykrr (Mar 2, 2010)

this is a rough estimate of the route we will be taking.

click here


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 2, 2010)

Arizona is the best!


----------



## flyguycolorado (Mar 2, 2010)

Skip new mexico and swing up to colorado!


----------



## AzJohn (Mar 2, 2010)

flyguycolorado said:


> Skip new mexico and swing up to colorado!


Are you kidding. That part of New Mexico is breathtaking. I plan on spending a week driving and exploring some of that part of the country this summer.

John


----------



## codykrr (Mar 3, 2010)

flyguycolorado said:


> Skip new mexico and swing up to colorado!


LOL 

not this trip!  but i plan to see colorado soon. might be going elk hunting up there next season. so i should get my share then.


----------



## whitewolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Go further down to I-10 San Antonio Austin area and ya can see Sea world, Alamo, and River walk. Just don't be like me and go round and round I10 for several hours before you finally get to head back to the coast.


----------



## super-pede (Mar 3, 2010)

pick up some pedes while you're there...annnddd....maybe pm me.


----------



## josh_r (Mar 3, 2010)

there are MANY amazing places in all 3 of those states. shoot me a PM and ill give you some really nice localities in all 3. if your looking for inverts and bugs, i can help you out there as well. just shoot me a PM with what you want to find and the route you will be taking, we will go from there. 

-Josh


----------



## Sunset (May 1, 2010)

Northern Az is really nice, sodiona or how ever you want to spell it is very nice, you can go off roading and stuff. flagstuff is very nice, The phx zoo is ok.


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 2, 2010)

I think I already sent you a PM about this Cody, but you should really check out Palo Duro Canyon.  If I remember correctly, you are only hitting the Texas Panhandle.  It is an incredibly gorgeous place, and there is a state park where y'all can hike.  

http://www.destination360.com/north-america/us/texas/images/s/texas-palo-duro-canyon.jpg

http://www.hpra.net/HPRA/media/PaloDuroCanyon.jpg


If y'all are going any farther South, let me know, I would love to meet y'all someplace, or y'all are welcome to come hiking and bug hunting on my ranch.  I might even be able to find y'all private land up near Amarillo to hunt on, if needed.  

(Wow, I say y'all alot, lol!)


----------

